# Smoker up and running.



## grouse (Dec 3, 2013)

fits and starts to begin with.  Need to run the thing for a day or so to coat it with smoke before using it. 













1459686_547665188657128_785252674_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 3, 2013






I have a couple of thermometers to put in it, followed by a secondary smoke generator.  The idea is to use the traeger for heat, and the a-maz-n smoker tray for smoke.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 3, 2013)

nice build...  waiting to hear about the first run results....


----------



## grouse (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks all. I am still breaking it in.  Needs a few days of heat and cool, with smoke before i give it a test run.  I have had some smoke and heat in there going all night.  Will keep it fed through friday morning at the least.  I am waiting on a few more things to arrive in the mail. 

This for smoke generator

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

A few remote thermometers and other gadgets. Along with Pork and sheep casings. 

My biggest issue will be generating a consistent temp in this box.  I am hoping that the traeger can do that.  For cold smoke i need a consistent temp of 80f for hot smoking I need a temp of 150f for pork and game meats, and 160f for birds. The traeger should be able to provide that if get it dialed in.  

That will allow me to use traeger fuel for the above smoke generating tray, and in the heat generation portion.  

If i get the temp dialed in today i will season the box with some apple cider vinegar and citrus blend.  Letting that evaporate into the box over the first dozen or so times i use it.

I will head out and round up my spices today.  I have run dry of my normal stuff this year so it is time to restock.  Along with picking up a few lbs of fat back .


----------



## grouse (Dec 4, 2013)

Trying to dial it in.  As many of you mentioned the traeger just did not have the umph to put the heat into the box.  So.  I am trying a small camp stove with smoke.  It looks like i will have to go with a gas system to run this. 













1424284_548093188614328_1883157663_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 4, 2013






I am finally getting the heat i wanted.  3 of these thermometers for now.  Average is about 100,













1426226_548093158614331_754355454_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 4, 2013






Here it is going












1468590_548093138614333_1237445401_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 4, 2013


















1456001_548093115281002_21442683_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 4, 2013






I think i will add a small vent system on the bottom and keep the top vent open.  Using the bottom vent to better regulate heat.  Follow that with adding a small propane stove system for use when the a-maz-n smoker tray gets here.    Any thoughts?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2013)

Great looking build, cant wait to see the stuff that will be coming out of there. Is That a archery bag in the background?? You a trad shooter or compound??


----------



## grouse (Dec 4, 2013)

Crossbow.  The kids shoot compounds.  I have a bag at 20,30,40 yds


----------



## allen (Dec 5, 2013)

What kind of wood did you use for the sides?


----------



## grouse (Dec 5, 2013)

Kiln dried cedar.  I would have loved alder, or birch. This is what my friend had laying around.  I am going to go pick up a propane burner today if i can find one.


----------



## grouse (Dec 6, 2013)

First run of 18lbs of venison jerky. The smoker seems to be at a constant 88-92 degrees.  I plan on 24 hours in the smoker  I will check at 16, 20 and 24. The rain may push that longer.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 6, 2013)

Grouse, the smokehouse build looks really nice.  Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Looking forward to more pics of the munchies.


----------



## grouse (Dec 6, 2013)

Hagisan said:


> Grouse, the smokehouse build looks really nice.  Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm i tried to up load the cell picture, but i failed.  

Two sets of flat racks and two rows of hanging.  I will see which i like better

Here













1466310_549215848502062_1746792751_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 6, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking great, ya know if you have too much I can always send you my address.


----------



## grouse (Dec 7, 2013)

Well last night it pissed rain.  So not much moisture left the meat.  I have it in till 8pm tonight. We will see if it is done then.  It tastes, Horrible, you all would hate it. To save you the pain my daughter said she would eat it so you would not have to.

On to today's work.













1457566_549675158456131_1812112616_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 7, 2013






30 Pork breakfast sausages, and 30 venison breakfast sausages.  These will smoke about 8 hours and then finish off at 200 or so.   Then bag up for reheating for breakfast.  We tasted them on the skillet and, yet again i fail as a chef. 

Next 












1465170_549675181789462_557983487_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 7, 2013






Venison hot dogs.  yeah they are manly sized. They will go in the smoker for the same as the b-fast sausages.  These to, taste like crap you all don't want these either.

Sorry for the chitty picture.













1467260_549768368446810_1185769549_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 7, 2013






Venison Kielbasa.  First one is Oyster mushroom and the second is herb.  These turned out awesome, but you are still not getting any.

These are basically tastings.  We did small batches to see how we liked them.  As my son put it.  "You guys (my wife and i) make a dream of meat" Albert is primarily a herbavore. LOL


----------



## grouse (Dec 8, 2013)

The Jerky is done 18.2 lbs down to 8.  It is not my favorite recipe.  I have some thoughts to try next batch.  My daughter loves it, and so, in that it was a success. 












1468785_549840608439586_961903731_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013






Sausages went in for a few hours of smoking last night (4h).  I finished them off to 160 on the traeger this morning. 












1452233_550053381751642_1205201881_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013






Finished sausages, hot dogs, and kielbasa












1468667_550093145080999_682918931_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013


















1476315_550093121747668_1007095112_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013


















1483127_550093088414338_2077152422_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013


















600910_550093168414330_1882005660_n.jpg



__ grouse
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------

